# Marriott Forum/FAQ/Sticky Discussions [Ongoing]



## SueDonJ (Aug 14, 2013)

First, I apologize for how long it's taken to work up a Points FAQ, but I hope you'll agree that it's better late than never.

I'd like for the FAQ to be mostly a facts-based resource rather than an opinion-based rehash of every discussion we've ever had about Marriott's Points system.  But suggestions, comments, dopeslaps, etc are all welcome ... have at it.  

I would appreciate it if anyone would like to take the time to verify that all links are working (and that none of them direct to an open my-vacationclub.com account.)  Also, some information has been credited/attributed to TUGgers by name.  Please correct me if I got any of those wrong; please let me know if you'd rather not have your name associated with it.

Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sue, This looks great. I am working my way through the FAQ, here is what I have noticed so far through the first part.



> ~~ MVCD Introduction Timeline~~
> 6/20/10 - At the MVCD introduction, Marriott immediately halted developer-direct sales of their MVCI Weeks product at the US resort and sales sites; offered DC Trust Points for purchase; and, offered the DC Enrollment option to existing Weeks Owners of the US and Caribbean resorts.
> *December, 2010 - Developer-direct sales of Weeks were halted at the Caribbean resorts.*
> 6/18/12 - The MVCD program was implemented at the European resort sites.
> The MVC Destinations program is not (yet?) integrated with the MVCI Asia-Pacific Points program. Marriott hasn't released any related, official information.



Did they halt weeks based sales in the Caribbean that long ago? I thought it was much more recent than that.



> ~~ Purchasing DC Trust Points ~~
> 
> As of 8/9/13, an Owner Services rep has quoted the DC Trust Points price range between $8.50 (with incentives) and $11.88 per Point. For historical context, the introductory base price was approx. $9.80 per point.



Should the "(with incentives)" follow the $11.88 price point? I don't think they offer incentives when they offer the low rock bottom price. Also $8.5 seems cheap?



> ~~ Enrolling MVCI Weeks in the DC ~~
> .
> .
> .
> *Note TUGger *GregT* has compiled and is maintaining a list of DC conversion and MRP exchange values as reported by TUGgers, which is being hosted on an external website here.



I believe Steven Ting now maintains this list.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 14, 2013)

Part 2



> ~~ Inventory Sources for DC Points Usage ~~
> 
> MVCI Weeks and MVCD Points inventory is kept separate according to the terms of each system's governing documents in order to protect Owners/Members ownership and usage rights. Inventory available through the DC Exchange Company is sourced from Marriott-controlled deposits as well as (according to the MVCD FAQ on my-vacationclub.com,) "... other Marriott Vacation Club Owners who enroll their weeks and elect Vacation Club Points, and non-enrolled Owners who trade their usage for Marriott Rewards points or exchange their week through membership in Interval International."
> 
> Technically, DC Trust Members have direct access to inventory in the DC Trust as well as inventory available through the DC Exchange Company; and, DC Exchange Members have direct access to only the inventory that's available through the DC Exchange Company. Functionally, it appears that Marriott is managing inventory such that a few select high-demand intervals are available only from the Trust at the 13-months Reservation Window, then at the 12-months Reservation Window most intervals are made available through the Exchange Company. Effectively, it appears that inventory is currently being managed by Marriott such that the technical v. functional legal aspects are practically nullified with respect to the overwhelming majority of available intervals.



Should you reference this thread in this section?



> ~~ "Use Year" ~~
> 
> All DC Exchange Points (i.e. from enrolled/converted Weeks) have a calendar-year 1/1-12/31 Use Year. All DC Trust Points purchased by Exchange Members will have the same calendar-year Use Year unless otherwise requested by the Member.



This should indicate DC Trust Points purchased direct from MVCI? If resale trust points are purchased, they will retain their use year from the initial purchase.



> ~~ The MVCD and Marriott Rewards (MR) Affiliation ~~
> 
> Nights booked using DC Points at the MVCI resorts and Marriott hotels/resorts are counted as Elite Nights in the Marriott Rewards program; and, MRP's and bonuses accrue for incidental spends during such stays.
> 
> ...



Same as the one in first post. I think Steven maintains this now. Though Greg did create/start it.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 14, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Sue, This looks great. I am working my way through the FAQ, here is what I have noticed so far through the first part.
> 
> Did they halt weeks based sales in the Caribbean that long ago? I thought it was much more recent than that. ...



You're right, 12/27/12.



dioxide45 said:


> Should the "(with incentives)" follow the $11.88 price point? I don't think they offer incentives when they offer the low rock bottom price. Also $8.5 seems cheap? ...



Doesn't it?  I did a double-take when I called last week and they gave me that figure, too, but I didn't ask for specifics.  It was hard enough getting anybody to confirm the price range after I told them exactly why I was calling!  "I just want the price range in order to post it to an internet forum FAQ - I have no intention of purchasing."  The first woman told me no Marriott rep would give me an answer but when asked she transferred me to someone who understood what I was trying to do and was very helpful.

Yes, the "(with incentives)" needs to be moved.



dioxide45 said:


> I believe Steven Ting now maintains this list.



That sounds vaguely familiar, and maybe that he's moved an updated version to a different site?  I'll wait on him or Greg to respond.



dioxide45 said:


> Part 2
> 
> Should you reference this thread in this section? ...



I'm undecided, would prefer the FAQ to function with as few links as possible.  But if the "are all points the same" discussion stays heated then it's a consideration.



dioxide45 said:


> This should indicate DC Trust Points purchased direct from MVCI? If resale trust points are purchased, they will retain their use year from the initial purchase.



Yes, I think there and maybe in one or two sections ...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 14, 2013)

Re the Part 2, "Usage Transfers" section - 

Is this (bolded for emphasis) more correct:


> *Usage Transfers* -  All Members are allowed to transfer usage of DC Points in any increments to other DC Members, provided all parties are in good standing.  Once transferred, control of such Points and any reservations made with them is assumed by the transferee.  *Transferred Points retain their original Use Year; and, it appears, their status as either Trust or Exchange Points.  Transferred Points cannot be banked, borrowed, or further transferred.*  Currently there are no limits to the number of transfers allowed in and/or out of Member Accounts.



than this:


> *Usage Transfers* - All Members are allowed to transfer usage of DC Points in any increments to other DC Members, provided all parties are in good standing. Once transferred, control of such Points and any reservations made with them is assumed by the transferee. *Transferred Points retain their original Use Year, and cannot be banked, borrowed, or further transferred.* Currently there are no limits to the number of transfers allowed in and/or out of Member Accounts.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't think "any increments" is accurate. I think transfers require 25 point increments.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 14, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think "any increments" is accurate. I think transfers require 25 point increments.



Good eye.  But what about the Trust v. Exchange status of transferred Points - does the original status remain after the transfer?

[eta] Now that I think about it, you can't rent 10 Points if that's all you have left or all you need?  Or is it because with the Points Chart dealing in only 25-Point increments, it's impossible to be left with anything that's not divisible by 25?

I hate math.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 14, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Good eye.  But what about the Trust v. Exchange status of transferred Points - does the original status remain after the transfer?



I will defer that to Greg since I think he has actually done a test on that.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 14, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Good eye.  But what about the Trust v. Exchange status of transferred Points - does the original status remain after the transfer?



Yes it does.  It will show as either "Transferred Trust" or "Transferred Election" points.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 14, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> Yes it does.  It will show as either "Transferred Trust" or "Transferred Election" points.



Thanks.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 14, 2013)

Might want to add to your Explorer Collection options in your intro...the ability to purchase travel protection insurance and airline tickets.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 14, 2013)

Under Use Year....you wrote..  

DC Trust Points purchased direct from Marriott by non-Weeks Owners will have a rolling twelve-month Use Year based on the date of purchase.​
Technically, I believe for Trust Points purchased direct, your Use Year begins on the 1st of the month following closing date (not based on your purchase date).


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 14, 2013)

You currently have.....

~~ Enrolling MVCI Weeks in the DC ~~

All US and Caribbean resort Weeks purchased prior to 6/20/10, and all European resort Weeks purchased prior to 6/18/12, are eligible to be enrolled in the MVC Destinations program.​
So does this mean that all Caribbean weeks purchased from Marriott between 6/20/10 and 12/27/12 cannot be enrolled?  Just wanting to clarify if that is in fact the case.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 14, 2013)

Marriott Folks:  I have written a few of these FAQ's, and you need to be aware that these types of articles are an enormous amount of work!  You guys should give Sue a big raise!  Or at least be nice to her for a whole week!


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 14, 2013)

You currently have....

*Cancellations - If a DC Points reservation is cancelled at least 61-days prior to the check-in date, the Points are returned to the Member's Account with full original usage rights. Cancellations within 60-days of check-in will result in the Points being placed into a Holding Account that stipulates restricted usage.

These are the basic cancellation policies. There are various others that may apply depending on which type of Points are being used and for which purpose. Refer to the governing documents and/or the TUG discussion forums if you have questions about a specific situation*.​
Do you also want to add that a reservation by a Standard Member booking a full week in the 13 month window, using 20% points premium, who later cancels this reservation, will have the 20% premium points placed into the Holding Account.  Also, a points reservation for a full week made by a Standard Member or Premier Member prior to the 10 month window, who later reduces the number of days in that reservation, will have the refunded points placed in a Holding Account (these rules are there to dissuade gaming of the system).  These seem like important points, so I figured I would toss them out there for you to consider including.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 14, 2013)

And the last one that I saw is the following:

You have.....

*~~ The MVCD and Marriott Rewards (MR) Affiliation ~~

DC Trust Points may be exchanged for MR Points on a percentage basis according to status; see the Benefits Chart for specifics.​*Do you also want to give the deadline for doing so.  Deadline for DC Trust Point owners is 1 day prior to 3 months after the beginning of your use year.  For example...if your use year runs from 7/1/13-6/30/14, you have until 9/30/13 to convert DC points to MR Points.


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 15, 2013)

On the Points Chart, it is Greg's list, that I put into a Google Spreadsheet, that can be edited by anyone.  I hope that if someone has something to add, that they feel free to add to it.  The link to it is at the top of the VPE site, but it's just a Google Doc link.

BTW, the FAQ is an excellent ready.


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 15, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Good eye.  But what about the Trust v. Exchange status of transferred Points - does the original status remain after the transfer?
> 
> [eta] Now that I think about it, you can't rent 10 Points if that's all you have left or all you need?  Or is it because with the Points Chart dealing in only 25-Point increments, it's impossible to be left with anything that's not divisible by 25?
> 
> I hate math.



I believe in the governing docs, it says you can transfer points, but it does not specify any 25 point increment.  However I believe if you contact an advisor, they can only do 25 point increments.

While the point chart is in 25 point increments, it is possible to be left with points not in the 25 point increment because of the 20% discount  for booking 7/14 days before check-in for Premier and Premier Plus members.

For example, I almost booked a night that would have cost 175 points.  With the 20% discount, it would only cost 140 points, meaning that it would break the 25 point increment.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 15, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> Might want to add to your Explorer Collection options in your intro...the ability to purchase travel protection insurance and airline tickets.



Reviewing this - I don't want to include every Explorer Club option because they're constantly changing, resulting in a FAQ that needs too-frequent edits.  But something about, ... and other varied items, see ____ ..." should work.



Fasttr said:


> Under Use Year....you wrote..
> 
> DC Trust Points purchased direct from Marriott by non-Weeks Owners will have a rolling twelve-month Use Year based on the date of purchase.​
> Technically, I believe for Trust Points purchased direct, your Use Year begins on the 1st of the month following closing date (not based on your purchase date).



Great!  Without access to all the Trust docs some of this info is just not available or well-known.



Fasttr said:


> You currently have.....
> 
> ~~ Enrolling MVCI Weeks in the DC ~~
> 
> ...



Reviewing this as well - I'm sure any US and Caribbean Weeks purchased on or after 6/20/10 are not eligible, but I don't remember the details related to every Caribbean resort.



Fasttr said:


> You currently have....
> 
> *Cancellations - If a DC Points reservation is cancelled at least 61-days prior to the check-in date, the Points are returned to the Member's Account with full original usage rights. Cancellations within 60-days of check-in will result in the Points being placed into a Holding Account that stipulates restricted usage.
> 
> ...



No, I don't want to add any of the finer details for such specific usage.  The FAQ is already giant-size and adding every variable would make it as useless for everyday use as the governing documents are!  That's why the FAQ specifies that what's included re cancellations is "basic."  But if we start to see a pattern of such usage becoming mainstream with Members not understanding all the ramifications, then we'll revisit it.



Fasttr said:


> And the last one that I saw is the following:
> 
> You have.....
> 
> ...



Great again!  I searched up down and sideways for the deadline and came up empty - this is very helpful.


----------



## GregT (Aug 15, 2013)

Sue,

I echo Denise's remarks -- this is a massive undertaking!  Well done!  I'm only part-way through it, but it is a tremendous resource to have organized in this manner.

Thanks again for the effort!

Best,

Greg


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 15, 2013)

StevenTing said:


> I believe in the governing docs, it says you can transfer points, but it does not specify any 25 point increment.  However I believe if you contact an advisor, they can only do 25 point increments.
> 
> While the point chart is in 25 point increments, it is possible to be left with points not in the 25 point increment because of the 20% discount  for booking 7/14 days before check-in for Premier and Premier Plus members.
> 
> For example, I almost booked a night that would have cost 175 points.  With the 20% discount, it would only cost 140 points, meaning that it would break the 25 point increment.



Understood.  I'll leave the FAQ as is with the 25-Point increments mentioned.  If/when the VOA's are able to process other amounts, it'll be revisited.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 15, 2013)

StevenTing said:


> On the Points Chart, it is Greg's list, that I put into a Google Spreadsheet, that can be edited by anyone.  I hope that if someone has something to add, that they feel free to add to it.  The link to it is at the top of the VPE site, but it's just a Google Doc link.
> 
> BTW, the FAQ is an excellent ready.



I think this means the document I'm referencing with the link to Greg's hosted site is not as up-to-date as the link on VPE?  Do you have any problems with the FAQ instead linking to VPE's link?  Thanks!


----------



## GregT (Aug 15, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I think this means the document I'm referencing with the link to Greg's hosted site is not as up-to-date as the link on VPE?  Do you have any problems with the FAQ instead linking to VPE's link?  Thanks!



I don't have a problem at all linking to VPE -- that does appear more current (and more likely to remain current?).  Thanks again!


----------



## Bnov (Aug 15, 2013)

Sue, Thank you SO much for your extraordinary work on this!  Great job!!!


----------



## m61376 (Aug 15, 2013)

Sue- kudos for a great job!
I know Marriott was in fact selling Aruba weeks until last December, when they switched to selling only points, although they can't place any units in the Trust as far as I know anyway. Those were the only non-European weeks being sold that still were eligible for enrollment post June of 2010. Resale Aruba weeks fell into the 2010 deadline, but not the developer purchased ones.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 15, 2013)

Sue:

Ditto on the cudos for doing this.  Its an excellent resource and VERY well laid out.

I do have a question as I read this last night when I was making the other comments, didn't understand it, and was hoping a fresh mind in the morning would help...but it didn't.

You have.....

Borrowing - Points may be borrowed from their current Use Year to the one immediately preceding. The election may be made anytime up to twelve (12) months prior to the distribution of such Points.​
I must have a mental block, but I don't get what "12 months prior to the distribution of such points" means.  The points get "distributed" to me by the DC 25 months prior to use year.  Is that the "distribution" you are referring to....and if so, how can I borrow a year before they give them to me.  You must be referring to something else as "distribution" but I am not getting it.  Can you clarify what this means for me.  Thanks.


----------



## GregT (Aug 15, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> Sue:
> 
> Ditto on the cudos for doing this.  Its an excellent resource and VERY well laid out.
> 
> ...



I think the question is around the word distribution -- I know that she means the anniversary date of the points, and honestly, I think either distribution or anniversary works fine from a Plain English perspective.

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 15, 2013)

GregT said:


> I think the question is around the word distribution -- I know that she means the anniversary date of the points, and honestly, I think either distribution or anniversary works fine from a Plain English perspective.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!



If your interpretation is true, I don't think what is says in the FAQ is accurate.  Per the docs.... 

F. Borrowing Exchange Points. Unless restricted or limited as provided in Section III.D., a Member may borrow all or a portion of the Exchange Points allocated for a particular Use Year up to twenty-five (25) months prior to the first day of such Use Year. Borrowed Exchange Points may be used to make reservations for Use Periods that occur during the Use Year for which the Member is currently entitled to make reservations.​
They give you the points (in Trust world) or give you the ability to elect points (in Legacy world) 25 months prior to first day of use year so you can borrow them back and make a 13 month reservation in the prior use year.  That being said, I still don't see how 12 months (as stated in the FAQ) relates to any of that.  Again, I could have been hit by the dumb stick and am just missing something.


----------



## GregT (Aug 15, 2013)

[Edited -- I misinterpreted Fasttr's post]


----------



## GregT (Aug 15, 2013)

Okay, I re-read Fasttr's post, and now see the point -- you can borrow 25 months in advance so you can use it 13 months for a reservation -- that makes sense to me (and was my understanding).

But....I still am not hung up on the word distribution....I will defer to others on this point...

Best,

Greg


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 15, 2013)

Susan

What a wonderful job!!


BUT (Come on you didn't think I wouldn't find something to ask about) Re the using pts to make a II reservation: 

There is a quirk in the system; If you want to search for a reservation that will cost you 2000 pts, you must search using more than 2000 pts. When you find a match II (the DC) will only take 2000 pts. BUT if you search with just 2000 pts, no matches requiring 2000 will be seen.


----------



## GregT (Aug 15, 2013)

Sue (and all),

Fasttr and I have been kicking around the definition, and would propose the following?

Thoughts and comments?




> Borrowing - Points may be borrowed from their current Use Year to the one immediately preceding. The election to borrow points may be made as early as 25 months before the Anniversary Date of such points, which allows for a reservation to be made 13 months prior to check-in.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 15, 2013)

amazing amount of work/time/effort into doing this for sure!


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 15, 2013)

OK, back at it ... 

You might notice slight changes in the format - I was running out of character spaces with edits and had to add a third page.

TUGger bazzap has PM'd me with a couple tidbits (thank you, Barry!); slight edits have been done to reflect them:
- First, the Cork office for Euro owners obviously (duh! on me) has a different telephone number.  I'll post it if someone wants to share it.
- Also, Euro Members do not currently have assigned VOA's indicated on their my-vacationclub.com home pages.
- Finally, my-vacationclub.com allows up to four telephone numbers for each associated owner/member, which is helpful if you want to add numbers from which the phone system will recognize Prem/Plus status for access to the dedicated line.  Sign in and click on, "My Profile" in the, "Manage My Account" dropdown menu.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 15, 2013)

GregT said:


> Sue (and all),
> 
> Fasttr and I have been kicking around the definition, and would propose the following?
> 
> Thoughts and comments?



I think this is better. The word "distribution" is a little confusing. Couldn't one also say "the start of the use year"?


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 15, 2013)

m61376 said:


> Sue- kudos for a great job!
> I know Marriott was in fact selling Aruba weeks until last December, when they switched to selling only points, although they can't place any units in the Trust as far as I know anyway. Those were the only non-European weeks being sold that still were eligible for enrollment post June of 2010. Resale Aruba weeks fell into the 2010 deadline, but not the developer purchased ones.



DOH!  I knew I'd deserve dopeslaps and this is one reason - remember, I posted about a friend who purchased and enrolled an Aruba Week after 6/20/10!

********
So here's what we know:

6/20/10:  DC introduced.  Direct Weeks sales halted and DC Points offered for purchase at all US sites.  Enrollment offered for all existing US and Caribbean Weeks; announced external resales purchased on or after 6/20/10 not eligible.

6/18/12:  DC introduced for Euro resorts.  Weeks sales halted and DC Points offered.  Enrollment offered for all Euro Weeks; announced external resales purchased on or after 6/18/12 not eligible.  

12/27/12:  At Aruba, direct Weeks sales halted and DC Points offered for purchase.  (A TUGger, Irene, was onsite and posted this info at the time; that's confirmation enough for me.)

- No Weeks from any of these non-US resorts have been conveyed to the Trust.
- MVC Asia-Pacific system is not integrated with the DC(yet?)

So we're missing confirmed info for the 6/21/10-12/26/12 interim period for St. Kitt's and Frenchman's Cove.  If direct sales of Weeks were not happening there as they were at Aruba, does that mean that DC Points were being sold?  Meaning they were integrated in the DC exactly as the US resorts were?

********
Anybody want to add anything, verify anything?  As soon as this is somewhat clearer I'll edit the FAQ.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 15, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Marriott Folks:  I have written a few of these FAQ's, and you need to be aware that these types of articles are an enormous amount of work!  You guys should give Sue a big raise!  Or at least be nice to her for a whole week!



I would agree. Great work! Perhaps we can even be nice for two whole weeks?


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 16, 2013)

StevenTing said:


> On the Points Chart, it is Greg's list, that I put into a Google Spreadsheet, that can be edited by anyone.  I hope that if someone has something to add, that they feel free to add to it.  The link to it is at the top of the VPE site, but it's just a Google Doc link.
> 
> BTW, the FAQ is an excellent ready.





SueDonJ said:


> I think this means the document I'm referencing with the link to Greg's hosted site is not as up-to-date as the link on VPE?  Do you have any problems with the FAQ instead linking to VPE's link?  Thanks!





GregT said:


> I don't have a problem at all linking to VPE -- that does appear more current (and more likely to remain current?).  Thanks again!



This document is linked in two sections, "Enrolling MVCI Weeks in the DC" on the first page and, "The MVCD and Marriott Rewards (MR) Affiliation" on the third.  I've edited the notation to:

"*Note TUGgers GregT and StevenTing have developed a document listing DC Points conversion and MR Points exchange values as reported by TUGgers, which is being hosted on an external website *here*."​
I want to repeat Steven's invitation for Owners/Members to feel free to update the doc with DC and MF information for their owned Week(s.)  I'm sure that if you're hesitant to edit it yourself, either Greg or Steven will be happy to do it if you send them a PM.  It's a great resource, no doubt.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 16, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I would agree. Great work! Perhaps we can even be nice for two whole weeks?



We're all pretty nice most of the time so what you're suggesting isn't all that much of a hardship.  I think I'd prefer cash.

:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:

Seriously, I appreciate the kudos.  But without everyone's participation here the FAQ would never have materialized, so it feels a little presumptuous for me to take all the credit.  We're a good team.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 16, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> Sue:
> 
> Ditto on the cudos for doing this.  Its an excellent resource and VERY well laid out.
> 
> ...





GregT said:


> Sue (and all),
> 
> Fasttr and I have been kicking around the definition, and would propose the following?
> 
> ...





dioxide45 said:


> I think this is better. The word "distribution" is a little confusing. Couldn't one also say "the start of the use year"?



This one little "Borrowing" thing is making my teeth itch and I've been confused ever since I started looking into it!  For some reason I just couldn't figure out how to say it plainly.  Eventually I went with a quote from the Exchange Procedures document but made the mistake of referring to an older version of the doc than what's currently on my-vacationclub.com.  That sure didn't help!

I get the 25 months in advance reference because of the 13-mos Reservation Window.  What I want is a definitive deadline for the LAST day a Member may elect to borrow.  Here's the wording from the current version on my-vacationclub.com:

"... a Member may borrow all or a portion of the Exchange Points allocated for a particular Use Year up to twenty-five (25) months prior to the first day of such Use Year. ..."

Are we all in agreement that the election can be made right up to the day before the Use Year from which the Points will be borrowed begins?  IOW, based on a 1/1-12/31/15 Use Year, the election to borrow those Points may be made anytime between 11/30/12 and 12/31/14?

Hopefully this makes enough sense to flesh out what I'm thinking ...

{eta} But wait, it wouldn't make any sense to borrow 2015 Points into the 2014 Use Year on 12/31/14, would it?  GGGGGRRRR.  Maybe that's why there's no LAST deadline day, because you wouldn't do it unless you were sure that they could be used.

Now I'm talking to myself but I think it's safe to go with a "25 months prior" thing, with a brief explanation of how that allows access for the 13-mos Reservation Window.

Please, just say 'yes' and get me out of this ridiculousness!


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 16, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> Susan
> 
> What a wonderful job!!
> 
> ...



I didn't know this.  Do we have to have a certain number of Points over the requirement, or any amount will work?  Thanks!


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 16, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> This one little "Borrowing" thing is making my teeth itch and I've been confused ever since I started looking into it!....
> 
> ...What I want is a definitive deadline for the LAST day a Member may elect to borrow....
> 
> ...{eta} But wait, it wouldn't make any sense to borrow 2015 Points into the 2014 Use Year on 12/31/14, would it?  GGGGGRRRR.  Maybe that's why there's no LAST deadline day, because you wouldn't do it unless you were sure that they could be used....



How about just using the wording in the docs...which is....

_Member may borrow all or a portion of the Points allocated for a particular Use Year up to twenty-five (25) months prior to the first day of such Use Year. Borrowed Points may be used to make reservations for Use Periods that occur during the Use Year for which the Member is currently entitled to make reservations.​_I think the last sentence in that statement takes care of what you were trying to accomplish regarding the last day that you could do it (ie you can borrow them and use them if you are still able to make reservations in that year).

I suppose you could technically borrow them on 12/31/13 from use year (1/1/14-12/31/14) and book a reservation that started on 12/31/13....and the statement above covers that option.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 16, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> How about just using the wording in the docs...which is....
> 
> _Member may borrow all or a portion of the Points allocated for a particular Use Year up to twenty-five (25) months prior to the first day of such Use Year. Borrowed Points may be used to make reservations for Use Periods that occur during the Use Year for which the Member is currently entitled to make reservations.​_I think the last sentence in that statement takes care of what you were trying to accomplish regarding the last day that you could do it (ie you can borrow them and use them if you are still able to make reservations in that year).
> 
> I suppose you could technically borrow them on 12/31/13 from use year (1/1/14-12/31/14) and book a reservation that started on 12/31/13....and the statement above covers that option.



Works for me.  Thanks.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 23, 2013)

Sue:

I just read through your lates updates to the Points FAQ....I see you were up late last night!!

Again, thanks for all your hard work on this.  This is a great resource for points users.


----------



## dr.debs (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you Sue- it was and is a lot of work keeping up with the ever changing number of variables in this system. sheesh!


----------



## jont (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks Sue  our favorite "MOD from CAPE COD"


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 27, 2013)

How about renaming the FAQ threads?

FAQ - Marriott Vacation Club Weeks System
FAQ - MVC DESTINATIONS Points Program

A small change, but I think having FAQ at the beginning makes them stand out better in the list of stickys.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 27, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> How about renaming the FAQ threads?
> 
> FAQ - Marriott Vacation Club Weeks System
> FAQ - MVC DESTINATIONS Points Program
> ...



Done and done.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 27, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Done and done.



Awesome, that was fast!


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 27, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Awesome, that was fast!



It was perfect timing on your part because it took me away from Zappos.com where I had just finished ordering two MORE pairs of shoes for Eileen's wedding.  (I'm trying to find the perfect pair which I don't think exist.  )  

It's days like this that it would be really nice to be a celebrity, because then it wouldn't matter that I can't make up my mind - instead of four wardrobe changes, through, I could just do four shoe changes.  Don does not agree with that idea.  :hysterical:


----------



## jlehrma1 (Sep 9, 2013)

*More Destination points questions*

Sue and others:  thank you for the great work in putting together these helpful FAQS. I hope you can help answer a few more. 

1). Is it true that one must be a Premier member to be able to use DC points to reserve at a ritz Carlton club?  I see vail but not San Fran when I log in. 

2). If one buys points on the resale market to get over the 6500 point threshold to become a Premier member, will Marriott recognize the points and grant you Premier status?  (I own 5500 legacy points that are convertible from a floating MOC week)..

3). My sales rep in Kauai yesterday claimed that the transfer fee on converting/transferring DC points is no longer just $2000 or so but $500 for each 100 points being transferred.   Has anyone else heard this?

4). What's the latest on the price level when Marriott will exercise its right of first refusal?

Thanks, Jerry


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 9, 2013)

jlehrma1 said:


> Sue and others:  thank you for the great work in putting together these helpful FAQS. I hope you can help answer a few more.
> 
> 1). Is it true that one must be a Premier member to be able to use DC points to reserve at a ritz Carlton club?  I see vail but not San Fran when I log in.



Yes, you must be Premier to be able to reserve the Luxury properties except those that are actually in the trust, which is Vail.



> 2). If one buys points on the resale market to get over the 6500 point threshold to become a Premier member, will Marriott recognize the points and grant you Premier status?  (I own 5500 legacy points that are convertible from a floating MOC week)..
> 
> 3). My sales rep in Kauai yesterday claimed that the transfer fee on converting/transferring DC points is no longer just $2000 or so but $500 for each 100 points being transferred.   Has anyone else heard this?



Doubtful, the fee is written in to the exchange procedures. There hasn't been a new version published since April 2012.



> 4). What's the latest on the price level when Marriott will exercise its right of first refusal?
> 
> Thanks, Jerry


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 9, 2013)

jlehrma1 said:


> Sue and others:  thank you for the great work in putting together these helpful FAQS. I hope you can help answer a few more.
> 
> 1). Is it true that one must be a Premier member to be able to use DC points to reserve at a ritz Carlton club?  I see vail but not San Fran when I log in.
> 
> ...



1.  You can book Vail without being P or P+, but the others (San Fran, etc) are only available to P and P+ via the Explorer collection.

2.  I have been told by 2 separate MVC Managers, in writing, that resale points would count for P and P+ status provided that the $200/Beneficial Interest ($2000 minimum) is paid to MVC.  That said, I would get it in writing for your particular deal and situation.  

3.  I don't believe that is true.  The $2000 is actually a minimum though.  Its $200/Beneficial Interest with a $2000 minimum.  1 BI = 250 points.  So if you purchase more than 2500 points, it would be more than $2000.

4.  That's anybody's guess, but several have heard around $5 you should be fine, bot not a lot of evidence as to where the floor is.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 8, 2014)

There's a new Sticky post related to "Event Weeks" at Marriott resorts, following a discussion in another thread.  A couple questions:

- Daytona was mentioned - which Marriott resort(s) are impacted?

- Are the Ocean Pointe and Oceana Palms resorts impacted by the Palm Beach International Boat Show, as much as BeachPlace Towers is impacted by the Ft. Lauderdale show?

- Any additions, suggestions, comments?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 8, 2014)

My only concern is with the volume of stickies that we now have. The top of the forum is getting cluttered with more and more stickies. Are there any that we can unsticky?

If so, my votes would be for.

How happy are you with your Marriott ownership?
"My-vacationclub.com" System Enhancement/Improvement Ideas
TUG Ratings of Marriott Vacation Club Resorts
Multiple Selection Poll: What type of Marriott Vacation Club product(s) do you own?

Though lets not start another sticky Poll to vote on which ones to remove


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 8, 2014)

> Grande Château
> December, NASCAR Champion's Week
> lasvegassun.com



I think the Vegas Nascar week actually centers around the race that is in March. Champions week is just attended by the big wigs and drivers. No real fans. The race attracts 250,000 people over the weekend in March.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 8, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> My only concern is with the volume of stickies that we now have. The top of the forum is getting cluttered with more and more stickies. Are there any that we can unsticky?
> 
> If so, my votes would be for.
> 
> ...



I'm okay with un-sticking any of those except the "TUG Ratings …" one - TUGBrian has his own reasons for wanting those threads to remain stuck in each of the forums.  Let's give it a few days to see if anyone can come up with reasons to keep/lose any of the stuck threads.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 8, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I think the Vegas Nascar week actually centers around the race that is in March. Champions week is just attended by the big wigs and drivers. No real fans. The race attracts 250,000 people over the weekend in March.



I like watching NASCAR Sprint Cup but the only time I ever think about race attendance is when we're driving through NC to Hilton Head in May - it's always exciting to see the truck convoys.  Thanks for the correction.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 8, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> I'm okay with un-sticking any of those except the "TUG Ratings …" one - TUGBrian has his own reasons for wanting those threads to remain stuck in each of the forums.  Let's give it a few days to see if anyone can come up with reasons to keep/lose any of the stuck threads.



Fair enough, I suppose. Though I went and looked in the other forums under the Timeshare Resort Systems group. Only the DRI forum has another "TUG Ratings" sticky. Not sure if the other forums had one. If they did, someone unstickied them. Not one in HGVC, DVC or Starwood


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 8, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Fair enough I supposed. Though I went and looked in the other forums under the Timeshare Resort Systems group. Only the DRI forum has another "TUG Ratings" sticky. Not sure if the other forums had one. If they did, someone unstickied them. Not one in HGVC, DVC or Starwood



  Hmmmm.  I thought all the forums had one.  Wonder if Brian got sidetracked that day?  Anyway, the Marriott one will stay.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 8, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Hmmmm.  I thought all the forums had one.  Wonder if Brian got sidetracked that day?  Anyway, the Marriott one will stay.



I have actually used the TUG Ratings of Marriott's Sticky.  I would agree to keeping that one, but the others that dioxide45 recommendied sending to Sticky Heaven are fluff and I would also vote to lose them.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 8, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Any additions, suggestions, comments?



One extremely minor one.  There is no "e" and the end of Grand in Grand Chateau.  How's that for a petty comment?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 9, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> One extremely minor one.  There is no "e" and the end of Grand in Grand Chateau.  How's that for a petty comment?



It's exactly the kind of thing for which I like to be corrected, thanks.  My own spelling errors make me bonkers.


----------



## WFP (Jan 9, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> There's a new Sticky post related to "Event Weeks" at Marriott resorts, following a discussion in another thread.  A couple questions:
> 
> - Daytona was mentioned - which Marriott resort(s) are impacted?
> 
> ...



I was the one that mentioned Daytona Bike Week.  There are no MVC properties there but Orlando Area sees a slight impact from "Us Bikers".  

/WFP


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 9, 2014)

My other issue is with the format of the Weeks FAQ sticky. It is just not very intuitive. I find myself having to search through that thing every time I am looking for a specific item like the calendars link, resort maps or II unit codes links. I find myself every time scrolling up and down several times before I pick out what it is that I am looking for.

I don't know of a way to fix it or make it better.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 18, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Let's give it a few days to see if anyone can come up with reasons to keep/lose any of the stuck threads.



Sue....just bumping this as a reminder to unstick some of the less stickyworthy Sticky's.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 8, 2014)

Fasttr said:


> Sue....just bumping this as a reminder to unstick some of the less stickyworthy Sticky's.



Doing the same. I think Sue is real busy these days, so this isn't a priority. But would like to see fewer stickies.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 16, 2014)

A TUGger has advised that in the DC Points FAQ, the link to Marriott Resales Operations is not working for her.  It's working for me on a Mac running Safari but I do have to click through a Security Warning (which is typical for me with many MVCI-related websites.)

If anyone else is having the same link-not-working issue, please post here and maybe we can figure this out.  Thanks.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 16, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Doing the same. I think Sue is real busy these days, so this isn't a priority. But would like to see fewer stickies.



Just a note to say that I really appreciate TUGgers' patience while Don and I are enjoying a special kind of adventure in real life.  It's nothing bad but it's different - he's relocated overseas for a two-year stint.  Here at home things are finally settling down and I expect to be back to my usual TUG obsession very soon.  Your notes/requests aren't being ignored, they've just been placed on a back burner for a little while.  So, thank you.


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 16, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> A TUGger has advised that in the DC Points FAQ, the link to Marriott Resales Operations is not working for her.  It's working for me on a Mac running Safari but I do have to click through a Security Warning (which is typical for me with many MVCI-related websites.)
> 
> If anyone else is having the same link-not-working issue, please post here and maybe we can figure this out.  Thanks.



I am using a PC with IE 11 and also get the security certificate warning, but can click through to the website just fine.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 6, 2014)

Wasn't sure where to put this ...

Occasionally I come across a post that I know will be helpful/worth noting in future discussions.  I have a habit of editing those thread titles to aid in later searches but I always wonder if anybody has a problem with me doing that.  I probably should have asked this long ago but better late than never ... does it bother folks?

If there are objections I can certainly try to find some other system that works for all of us.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 1, 2015)

The DC Points FAQ has been edited to reflect many of the changes related to the 10/14 "Luxury" property definitions/rules and the 4/30/15 changes to the Status Tiers.  Anyone feel like checking it out and offering corrections/comments/etc?

Note I'm trying to get some official information related to the new Banking benefits/rules so haven't changed anything related to that yet.  It can be ignored for now.

Also, I took out the non-MOD codes for cash discounts of rentals.  It appears they weren't working yesterday so we'll wait on those until we know if they're being changed in some way.

Have at it - thanks!


----------



## SueDonJ (May 19, 2016)

Over on the Starwood forum there's an interesting thread related to that timeshare business being renamed and acquired by Interval Leisure Group.  As the TUG forum moderator Denise proposed to TUG Admin that the forum name be changed to the company's new legal name, which to me made sense but some owners strongly objected.  (I'm not questioning the reasons for their objections because obviously, as owners their perspective is much different than mine.)  It got me thinking, though, why the TUG Marriott forum wasn't renamed when our timeshare business was spun off and renamed.  Since then Marriott Vacations Worldwide has added many different usage options, and also has more fully integrated the Grand Residence and Ritz-Carlton segments with the Destination Club.

I would like to propose a name change for the Marriott TUG forum to "Marriott Vacations Worldwide" with a tag line underneath reading, "Discussion related to Vacation Club Weeks, Destination Club Points, Grand Residence and Ritz-Carlton Clubs, and the Marriott Rewards program."

Admittedly there's a little bit  of OCD driving my thought process since the discussion in the Starwood forum.  If you have ideas or objections I'd love to hear them before proposing anything.  Thanks!


----------



## SeaDoc (May 19, 2016)

Very diplomatic, I must say...

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (May 19, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> Over on the Starwood forum there's an interesting thread related to that timeshare business being renamed and acquired by Interval Leisure Group.  As the TUG forum moderator Denise proposed to TUG Admin that the forum name be changed to the company's new legal name, which to me made sense but some owners strongly objected.  (I'm not questioning the reasons for their objections because obviously, as owners their perspective is much different than mine.)  It got me thinking, though, why the TUG Marriott forum wasn't renamed when our timeshare business was spun off and renamed.  Since then Marriott Vacations Worldwide has added many different usage options, and also has more fully integrated the Grand Residence and Ritz-Carlton segments with the Destination Club.
> 
> I would like to propose a name change for the Marriott TUG forum to "Marriott Vacations Worldwide" with a tag line underneath reading, "Discussion related to Vacation Club Weeks, Destination Club Points, Grand Residence and Ritz-Carlton Clubs, and the Marriott Rewards program."
> 
> Admittedly there's a little bit  of OCD driving my thought process since the discussion in the Starwood forum.  If you have ideas or objections I'd love to hear them before proposing anything.  Thanks!



I think you probably know my thoughts on this already . I was rather vocal in the what's in a name thread over in the Vistana Signature Experiences (formerly Starwood) forum. While I don't disagree that the name needed to be changed. I just don't understand why it had to coincide with the official closing of the deal between Starwood and Interval Leisure Group for the acquisition of Vistana. It also doesn't make sense to me why the forum name HAD to carry the same name as that of the overall company. I do commend you for asking this question in the forum instead of how it was handled in the former Starwood forum.

If when Marriott spun off their timeshare division and decided to rename it American Resorts International because that was the name of the company they bought to get in to the timeshare business, would you have suggested the forum be named the same? Marriott Vacations Worldwide is still primarily marketing their vacation club product which is Marriott Vacation Club. That is after-all in the URL of the new website. The other two products (Ritz Carlton and Grand Residence) are basically dead. I wouldn't expect a single new property in either of the luxury segments to be built in the next 50 years.

Probably 90-95% of the discussion in the Marriott Resort System forum on TUG center around the vacation club weeks and points product. Would there be more discussion about the other segments with a simple name change to the forum? I doubt it. Their overall market share is small and their ownership base perhaps not as astute to discussing how to squeeze a much from their ownership as they can.

As for names. I actually like the Vistana name, it was probably the one company that is responsible for much of what we see in the industry today. They made timeshare a popular product that was affordable to many Americans. They are responsible for putting timeshare where it is today. I however am not a fan of why they used "Experiences" in the name of the new company. It seems downright silly. It seems that Vistana is going to market their two clubs as Sheraton Vacation Club and Westin Vacation Club. The overall collections of resorts, that includes the three that are not branded as Sheraton or Westin, will be called the Vistana Signature Network. Any combination of name that use Sheraton or Westin would work fine for the forum name.

I really see no reason for a name change for this form. People aren't very often going to be searching for "Marriott Vacations Worldwide" since the company does not actively market that as a brand and I bet there are still some owners today that if you told them that name, they wouldnt' know what you are talking about. It seems that people are finding the forum just fine as it is the most active hotel brand forum on TUG and by far not the biggest timeshare company out there. I don't see any issue with perhaps updating the forum description to better spell out the products and programs discussed in the "Marriott Resort System" forum, but don't try to fix something that isn't broken by changing the overall name.


----------



## JIMinNC (May 19, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I really see no reason for a name change for this form. People aren't very often going to be searching for "Marriott Vacations Worldwide" since the company does not actively market that as a brand and I bet there are still some owners today that if you told them that name, they wouldnt' know what you are talking about. It seems that people are finding the forum just fine as it is the most active hotel brand forum on TUG and by far not the biggest timeshare company out there. I don't see any issue with perhaps updating the forum description to better spell out the products and programs discussed in the "Marriott Resort System" forum, but don't try to fix something that isn't broken by changing the overall name.



I agree with this logic. Marriott Vacation Club is the marketing identity of the program. Marriott Vacations Worldwide is just a corporate entity name. Stick with "Marriott Resort System" and include Ritz, etc in the description. The only alternative that I think would make sense is just to rename the forum "Marriott Vacation Club" since that is the marketing brand used by both the weeks and Destination Club Points systems.


----------



## SeaDoc (May 20, 2016)

Totally agree with "Marriott Vacation Club" - no other qualifiers are necessary.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 31, 2020)

This is the info on transaction fees from the Weeks sticky in this forum, some of it obviously outdated. I'm happy to update/edit if you supply current fees. Thanks! 

>>_Selected Marriott and Interval International fees_

_List week with Marriott for rent - Under Marriott's new policy (June, 2006), call Marriott and they will make you an offer for your week, assuming it's a week they want. It's almost certain that you can do far better by renting on your own than through Marriott._
_Exchange use of week for Marriott Rewards points - as of 12/12/13, $134 US/Canada/USVI and $144 International_
_Cancel or change an existing Marriott reservation - $35 (no cancellation permitted within 60 days of check-in)_
_Divide a lockoff unit to use its two separate parts - as of 12/31/20, $90 (Divide the unit when you make your reservation or later on: for example, if you later decide to rent one or both sides of your unit.)_
_Use the split week option to use a portion of the week (e.g., Friday, Saturday & Sunday) at one time and the rest at another time - $80 (or $80 for first stay and $29 per subsequent stay for resorts that allow stays of single nights)_
_Transfer ownership on Marriott's records (resale or other ownership transfer) - $25_
_Fee to purchaser for Marriott’s issuing a waiver of its Right of First Refusal (“ROFR”) - $95 (effective January 1, 2007)_
_II fees for exchanges of non-DC-enrolled Weeks (based on what resorts are included in the exchange request): Marriott only - $154; include non-Marriotts within your country of residence - $209; include non-Marriotts outside your country of residence - $209._
_II Guest Certificate fee - $49. Note that II rules prohibit renting out any week (exchange, Getaway, Accommodation Certificate week, etc.) obtained through II._
_II fees to extend the period during which a deposited week can be used for an exchange: for three months - $69, for six months - $99, for 12 months - $189 (additional restrictions apply_
_II Annual Fee - $99 Basic, Plus $64 for Gold or Plus $139 for Platinum membership (Multi-year discounts are available.)_
_II Upsize Fees - $99 per Step with Basic membership, $79 per Step with Gold II membership, $59 per Step with Platinum II membership_<<


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 31, 2020)

II Guest Certificate fee is now $69


----------



## Pamplemousse (Jan 3, 2021)

There is currently not a 3 month week extension listed in the II pricing FAQ


----------



## Kfp13 (Jan 9, 2021)

Can anyone direct me as to which forum would be the one to provide insight into how to use/split/reserve a unit that is Lock off eligible?
we own 2 Platinum Holiday weeks at Marriott Maui Ocean Club in a 2/3 Oceanfront unit. Have never done a lock off and wonder how process works and what down sides are?


----------



## TXTortoise (Jan 9, 2021)

The mechanics are: 

After reserving your week, or at the same time if you called in,  you can have Marriott lock-off the units.  Free, I believe if it's an enrolled week, otherwise $90.

Each lock-off week retains the same reservation date in the Marriott system.

To use one or both for another resort/week, you could have Marriott deposit with Interval at the time of lock-off.

Then login to your Interval account and trade each week individually.

More or less... ;-)


----------



## Kfp13 (Jan 10, 2021)

Can u also use the lockoff portion to extend the stay for another week or partial week in the studio or guest room?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 10, 2021)

Kfp13 said:


> Can u also use the lockoff portion to extend the stay for another week or partial week in the studio or guest room?


Yes, you can reserve back to back weeks using each half of the lock off.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 10, 2021)

Kfp13 said:


> Can u also use the lockoff portion to extend the stay for another week or partial week in the studio or guest room?


We use our lock offs for back to back weeks stays.
We tend to stay in the guest room for the first week, then move into the master for the second week to enjoy the extra space.


----------

